

Show HN: Futureo.us - curated content on Technology, Science, DIY and More - gcmartinelli
http://futureo.us

======
gcmartinelli
this is my most recent personal project.

I built the platform from the ground up, a great learning experience for a
beginner like me.

I would appreciate any feedback you guys have! Thanks!

------
tazzy531
Can you give a high level overview of your stack?

~~~
gcmartinelli
Sure! Pretty simple actually, running on GAE. Using jinja2 for the templates
and some custom bootstrap for the frontend.

I plan on writing a bit about what goes on at the backend. I built some
features I had never tried before (URL shortener, social integration, simple
analytics). Maybe I'll open source part (or all) of it.

It won't impress any pros, but for a beginner I believe it's a great step
forward, and my experience might help others. :)

